# Christianæ theologiæ medulla didaetico-elenetica -- Johannes a Marck



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2007)

_Christianæ theologiæ medulla didaetico-elenetica_ by Johannes a Marck (Dutch Calvinist, 1656-1731) is available online (in Latin) here


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 2, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _Christianæ theologiæ medulla didaetico-elenetica_ by Johannes a Marck (Dutch Calvinist, 1656-1731) is available online (in Latin) here




I hath a Dutch 17e century edition before, but i sold it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 2, 2007)

Rident stolidi verba Latina.

So, considering the lamentable state of my latin. No laughter here. All I can say is: "Ipsa scientia potestas est." So, you must be one powerful guy!


----------

